# CCL NAATI test result



## lynn.nguyen (Sep 14, 2018)

Has anyone know how long does it normally take for us to receive the result from the CCL NAATI test please? I took one in August. On the website it said 6-10 weeks. But other people said it’s around 4-5 weeks? 
Has anyone has taken the test and know how long it takes? I’m so worried. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Arshhundal (Aug 26, 2018)

It took around 14 weeks in my case but it also depends on the language you are getting tested on whether it got enough examiners or not, eg mandarine got quite a fast turnaround compared to others.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

lynn.nguyen said:


> Has anyone know how long does it normally take for us to receive the result from the CCL NAATI test please? I took one in August. On the website it said 6-10 weeks. But other people said it’s around 4-5 weeks?
> Has anyone has taken the test and know how long it takes? I’m so worried.
> Thanks guys!


Do not worry bro,,
you have to be patient through the entire visa process, in the all stages, wanting is the Key feature. Being worrying you can gain nothing bro, just wait for the outcome to come and concentrate on the next stage of the process.
This is a kind advice bro


----------



## lynn.nguyen (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks, my language is Vietnamese, how was your result? Did you pass the test?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

No dude,
I did not do CCL I said you about the process of PR


----------

